
How to make failure sustainable (and career entrepreneurship possible) - robfitz
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2011/12/how-to-make-failure-sustainable-and-career-entrepreneurship-possible/
======
nickpinkston
I think the overall idea of this post is sound: if you don't have something
flexible to fall back on (contracting or just savings) then you may put
yourself in a really bad position if you're company doesn't go as well as you
think.

The focus we all need to really have is one of maximizing personal freedom /
flexibility. You want to be able to avoid personal switching costs at all
times, and live below your means so you don't need a full-time job (hand
cuffs). Also, having a skill like programming or design (+ contacts to get
gigs) is huge is keeping your flexibility. The lack of programers seems to
make this the golden age of software entrepreneur "careers" - where you can
always fall back on that.

Currently, I'm in a bit of spot after a startup gone "meh" - a sale I don't
benefit much from and where I put all my savings into. I'm not a programmer,
but I'm learning fast (got my first gig), and I'm able to do his part time
contracting thing to get through it to the next one.

------
ssebro
While I agree with the overall idea in principle, I think you'll find that
what you've done is to create a startup with infinite (at least until you
die/give up) runway.

I think you've covered why it's a good idea, but I wanted to add a warning -
having an infinite runway may cripple you. It may take away from your sense of
urgency and desperation, which in turn may lower your chances of ever landing
a success. This may change the equation so you'd be better off being a normal
employee, given your skillset and drive.

------
Motorgodess
As a mom, I must always keep in mind an take care of the continuous cask flow
that comes from my job. But my projects are of the same importance and I also
apply my passion for startups in the same manner at my job. With my kid, it's
harder to just what I would like, but also more rewarding and motivating.

